
Build PineTime Firmware in the Cloud with GitHub Actions - lupyuen
https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-mynewt/articles/cloud
======
lupyuen
Learn to build PineTime Smart Watch Firmware in the Cloud... No computer
needed!

[https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/clou...](https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/cloud)

